# My new targets.



## HungaJungaESQ (Jan 4, 2012)

Hey guys. My cans aren't lasting long enough and if they don't get torn up, they fall off of my string. I had already started aiming at specific parts of the can, and later through the drinking hole in pop cans... So I threw these together. These little guys are left overs from a box of 20 that I got for a dollar when I first started D&D. I attached them with a rubber band so they would give and bounce when struck and hopefully last for a few hundred hits.

As you can see, they're not very wide, but pretty long. I aim for the body, and sometimes the head if I'm feeling cocky.








I'm not sure you can see him hanging there... but he's there. He's in front of the right-hand crease in the catch shirt.








So far I've managed about a 20% hit rate. Maybe a little worse. But it's SO close most of the time. I swear I shoot just past his arm pit more than I hit him.The best part of this is when he gets hit there is a satisfying "thwack" and he dances around on the rubber band. Then the next shot is on a moving target =D

I really think this will improve my shooting even more!

-Bob


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Yep ... those are really cool. I bet they are great practice for hunting. When most folks see game, they fail to focus on the exact spot they want to hit. By shooting at animal shaped targets, you will get used to being more focused.

I have made myself a few targets of various sizes out of leather ... I usually double it and hang it. It also makes a very nice smack when hit. If I do not have much room to shoot, I use a very small target (1 x 1 inch), or when further away, I use a larger target ... up to 3 x 3 inches. I also made a leather rectangel the same dimensions of a soda can, just because everyone seems to shoot soda cans. I do not drink soda or beer from cans (I am bottle fed!), and like you I do not like the fact that the cans get torn to pieces so quickly. Someone on the forum suggested making targets from leather, and I am sold on them!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Bloody good idea charles. I'm going to make a miniture cut out of my x mother in law. That'll surely improve my aim! Hmm second thoughts if I could find a real ugly version of HungaJungaESQ's lizard, that would be the same thing. Nah, probably not real fair on the lizard...
Just being a knob. She's a fine lady...
Seriously though I did see somewhere a mod on a spoon where the person had cut most of the handle off but left enough to create a loop then hung that through a bungee cord or something. They must have been a better shot than me coz it looked like a golf ball with all the dings. Apparently when you hit it, not only does it 'ting' but spins around the cord a few times. Ahhh the satisfaction...


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Yes good idea like it. I think we shoot at cans a lot is because of the sound they make when hit and the fact they get torn up. It's a man thing and get a lot of satisfaction in destroying things.


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

Looks like an Idea I may have to use also sure would be cool if you post a Video of you shooting at these ..


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> Yes good idea like it. I think we shoot at cans a lot is because of the sound they make when hit and the fact they get torn up. It's a man thing and get a lot of satisfaction in destroying things.


That about sums it up for me!


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

I shoot aluminum cans with tracers using the following method. You can cut a can in half and still be able to shoot.


----------



## HungaJungaESQ (Jan 4, 2012)

Nice set up Rubber Power. If this little guy breaks, I might give that shot. I kind of miss the sound of the can. Hehe.

Great point Charles. Though I'm not sure I'm going lizard hunting any time soon. xD I just really like having a smaller target to be honest. I'm not sure it matters what it looks like. The fact that I haven't had to adjust or reset it is a huge plus as well.

Rapier, I might use a spoon. Just have to find one no one will miss. I really like that idea, not to mention this lizard has NO signs of being hit. Kind of makes me think I'm going crazy, hehe.

Scrambler, I'm not sure you'd want a video with 5 misses per hit. Maybe when I get better!

Thanks everyone!

-Bob


----------

